# Thanksgiving Pheasant at Spencer



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Will anyone be at Spencer on Thanksgiving morning for the pheasant release? Would like to meet up with folks from the site.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I value my life too much to go out there on any release day  .


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to Shreve for turkey day release. There only releasing 80 so hopefully there won't be a big crowd down there....................Rich


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Spencer is a friggin' madhouse on Thanksgiving. I think for most of the people it is the first time with a gun in their hands. I'd never do it again. If you feel lucky, and end up going, I would suggest wearing safety goggles. No joke.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I appreciate and understand the concerns you have all posted. I'm not sure why I typed in Spencer...I actually going to Wellington. The layout of the fields at Spencer do not make for a safe outing. I've been going to Wellington for a few years now and have not heard or seen firsthand of anything too bad.

So...if anyone is going to WELLINGTON this Turkeyday, maybe I will see an OGF sticker or something somewhere and perhaps we'll have a chance to talk.

Hope all have an enjoyable and safe Thanksgiving...in whatever you may have planned.


----------

